# GT28RS on a FWD SR20DET



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

How simple is it to swap from a T25 to a GT28RS? The car is a NX with a SR20DET, no other mods except for S3 cams. 

I assume the turbo footprint is the same (T25) - so I could possibly use the same manifold. I also have a S13 manifold if needed. I plan on ditching the top mount IC in favor of a FMIC.

The car's purpose is track trials - so I need something that can handle 20-25min of track time abuse.

Tips on what I need would be much appreciated.


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

all you need is a front mount and you are set. the gt28rs aka "disco potato" bolts right up to the Bluebird/avenir manifold.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Save the WG bracket from your T25 as you will have to use it on your new setup. Also if you have a bluebird manifold you will have a hard time fitting the turbo. The T25 manifolds place the turbo too close to the block and the larger compressor housing on the GT28RS will hit the block. I recommend you pick up a GTi-R manifold as it will gave you the space you need to bolt it in place, everything else shold work just fine. 

You will also have to re-do the turbo inlet and outlet as the GT28RS uses a larger intake and botht he inlet are machined to accept a coupler rather than using a flange.


----------



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for the good input. I was hoping to use the BB manifold and J-pipe, but it's looking like this wont work unless I modify the wastegate bracket. And even then, the compressor housing may touch the block.

I also assume I'm going to have to upgrade the 370cc to either 440's or 50lbs. And this means a larger MAF, new JWT chipped ECU, etc, etc.

Do you know how far you can take the stock MAF - ballpark TQ range (if thats applicable).
Keeping the boost b/w 7 and 9psi, the 370cc's with a FPR and stock MAF may work.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I would certainly upgrade to larger injectors and MAF. Otherwise the GT28RS is really of no use to you as you will not take advantage of the power potential. The T25 already has awesome response, so the response of the GT28RS will not be much of an upgrade either. The only benefit will be slightly more power at less boost and at the cost of nearly maxing out your MAF and injectors.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

Joe! Holy crap! Haven't seen you in about... 8 years? 

Anyways, with the basic t25, S3 cams, 370cc, stock MAF setup, the injectors and MAF max out around 9 psi. I had that setup and turned it up to 10psi and maxxed out both and got some nice little pinging noises.

If you upgrade to the gt28rs, I'd go for the 555cc injectors, and the bigger MAF of your choice. 12psi with the 9.5 CR should be pretty safe on 93 octane, and that should be good for about 290-300whp. Dump in some higher octane, and it should put down around 325whp with a few more psi of boost.

Glad to see you're still around!

Khiem


----------

